# كرانيش جبس



## khaled farag (13 أبريل 2010)

تلك الأعمال ليست من صنعى
ولكن تم إستيرادها من أعمال تم تنفيذها على برنامج 3DS MAX
( أعمال جاهزة ) 
ولكن هذا ليس معناة أنها لا تنفذ على الأرت كام
بل هى بالسهولة يتم تنفيذها على الأرت كام أسهل من الماكس







تحميل ملف الريليف






تحميل ملف الريليف


----------



## salah_design (13 أبريل 2010)

khaled farag قال:


> تلك الأعمال ليست من صنعى
> ولكن تم إستيرادها من أعمال تم تنفيذها على برنامج 3ds max
> ( أعمال جاهزة )
> ولكن هذا ليس معناة أنها لا تنفذ على الأرت كام
> ...


ما شاء الله تبارك الله
عمل رائع يا استاذ خالد


----------



## khaled farag (13 أبريل 2010)

salah_design قال:


> ما شاء الله تبارك الله
> عمل رائع يا استاذ خالد


 

أخى صلاح هذا ليس عملى ..!!!

 أنا فقط قمت بإستيرادة للأرت كام


----------



## ابو بحـر (13 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي خالد يعطيك العافيةبرنامج البليندر هو مثل الماكس و لكن خفيف على الجهاز و هو من برامج المصادر المفتوحة مجاني و ايضا يمكن الاستفادة من الملفات الناتجة منه و تصديرها للآرت و بالنهاية تسلم يا غالي


----------



## khaled farag (13 أبريل 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> اخي خالد يعطيك العافيةبرنامج البليندر هو مثل الماكس و لكن خفيف على الجهاز و هو من برامج المصادر المفتوحة مجاني و ايضا يمكن الاستفادة من الملفات الناتجة منه و تصديرها للآرت و بالنهاية تسلم يا غالي


 

أخى أبو بحر تسلم على المعلومة و أضيف أن جميع برامج الكاد و الثرى دى مودلينج يمكن تصدير أعمالها للأرتكام أيضاً و بصيغ كثيرة و مختلفة


----------

